# Happy nem...



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My nem is really happy today. I wanted to get some pics and in saving them, I found some old ones. Hard to believe these are all the same creature...

















Today...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice, dont you love when corals change for good


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Definitely!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

looking good and healthy!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

wow, that looks spectacular. Got any tips to share? I'm a wiz with corals and fish but friggin anemones hate me with the exception of mini-max's and small bubbles.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I really haven't done anything special, just keep the tank well lit, and healthy and balanced. He does get fed quite a lot because my clowns shove every food item that goes into the tank at him. He usually has 3-4 hunks of food in his tentacles before they'll feed themselves! 
The middle picture was taken last fall. I really thought he was dying  He started acting sick, hiding and deflating and staying limp all the time. Then I clued in. Around a week or so before, after noticing that my alk/ca levels had started to fall between water changes (following the addition of some sps's) I had started dosing with Kent 2 part. I stopped it immediately. Thankfully he came back! I now use BRS 2 part...
I couldn't find any documentation about Kent 2 part and nems, but I tried adding a small amount once he was back to health. I added it on the opposite side of the tank, well diluted, and he still pulled back like it was burning him. It hit the trash...
So check the supplements you're using, maybe something is irritating your nems?



wildexpressions said:


> wow, that looks spectacular. Got any tips to share? I'm a wiz with corals and fish but friggin anemones hate me with the exception of mini-max's and small bubbles.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

What brand is BRS?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Bulk Reef Supply...
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...sium/two-part-calcium-and-alkalinity-solution


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

amazing, especially first one. Where is my anemones tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

My nem is the same.... The clowns barely fit it in and now they almost disappear. He must be happy in th tank.


----------

